
What's New in WSL in the Windows 10 Fall Creators Update - Amezarak
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/commandline/2017/10/11/whats-new-in-wsl-in-windows-10-fall-creators-update/
======
stephenr
> Linux runs really well on Windows/WSL

I know that some people don't realise/don't care that Linux is the kernel, the
one thing that specifically _isn 't_ Linux in a WSL environment, but I find it
weird that Microsoft are making the same mistake - their claim of a potential
conversation doesn't even make sense when you consider the true meaning.

